
Pentagon wins brief waiver from government’s Huawei ban - bgee
https://www.defensenews.com/congress/2020/08/14/pentagon-wins-brief-waiver-from-governments-huawei-ban/
======
java-man
"Citing U.S. national security interests, Director of National Intelligence
John Ratcliffe granted the Pentagon a temporary waiver to further assess a
broader waiver request from DoD."

Wait, what? If the stated reason for the ban is "espionage threat", how is it
possible to allow the said espionage in the Department of Defense, arguably
one of the juciest targets?

It either means the real reason is different, and we are being misled, or the
threat of espionage is low, and we are being misled. Or am I missing
something?

~~~
detaro
a) It's not for the DoD using Huawei equipment, but for doing business with
companies that use Huawei equipment.

b) That there is an espionage threat doesn't mean that the DoD might not
prefer accepting some of that threat in exchange for supply chain stability
temporarily.

